# Signing in to say hello!



## Parks_Martial_Arts (Sep 13, 2006)

I am new to the forum. Looks like a friendly place with lots of great info. I look forward to chatting!!


----------



## Paul B (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Parks_Martial_Arts (Sep 13, 2006)

I study Kyuki-do under Grand Master Park in Billings, MT. I am currently a 4th kup and will test for 3rd kup next month.


----------



## Parks_Martial_Arts (Sep 13, 2006)

My wife is a 2nd Dan and runs Park's Martial Arts Academy at the Billings heights location. We are new to management of a martial arts school. We would appreciate and feedback to help get the shcool off the ground!!


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 13, 2006)

welcome to mt! Since from what i gathered you are running a school look at the school managment section. There is alot of usefull information for you to use.

KenpoSterre


----------



## pstarr (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 14, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Sep 14, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## MJS (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd like to welcome you also!!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome, come to the dark side LOL.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Carol (Sep 17, 2006)

Glad to have you on board with us!  Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT! I'm from orginally from Elgin, IL (home of GM Ok Hyung Kim) & trained under 2 of his students at one time. I know his school well. You aren't the only Kyukido person on this board, either. I look forward to your contributions.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 20, 2006)

From one MTer to another, Welcome to MT! Hope to see you on the circuit this next season. To much snow here now for much travel, but if your up my way, give me a shout!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome, start chatting! :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 20, 2006)

Qapla and welcome to MT.
How long have you been running your school?
Are you a member of any of the instructors' associations like MATA, MAIA, or NAPMA?

AoG


----------



## matt.m (Sep 20, 2006)

hello


----------

